# 2nd 1 minute highlight



## skyeisonfire (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 28, 2019)

nice scoop kick, a very handy techniques


----------



## Danny T (Jun 28, 2019)

Again, work on keeping your hands up on your recovery or at least out of range for a counter attack.


----------



## Buka (Jun 28, 2019)

Love watching you work, Skye.

Just be careful what part of your fist hits things. And maybe wrap your hands. But great job.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jun 28, 2019)

Buka said:


> Love watching you work, Skye.
> 
> Just be careful what part of your fist hits things. And maybe wrap your hands. But great job.



Thanks..I never wrap.  I prefer it that way.  Been beat into my head by my first teacher.  Think it's the only thing that stuck.  Lol.  Since I started this, I think my knuckle doubled in size lol..kinda kidding but not.


----------

